# **** LASS Lite and First Chair now on sale ****



## Thonex (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Phew... LASS Lite and LASS First Chair are now one sale for $50 off during this introductory sale. :D 

You can learn more here:

LASS Lite
LASS First Chair

*The sale prices are:*


*LASS Lite = $449 ($50 off)
LASS First Chair = $349 ($50 off)
LASS Lite + First Chair introductory bundle = $648 ($150 off)*
*
LASS Lite and LASS First Chair are loadable on Kontakt 4.1+ and Kontatk Player 4. They use the new NI compression and wil not play on earlier version of Kontakt. *

You get a dollar-for-dollar + $50 (license upgrade fee) upgrade path to the* full version of LASS *when you purchase any of the LASS downloads above.

_*"When you refer to "dollar-for-dollar" upgrading, what price of the full version are you referring to- the MSRP, the price you have now on the website, or some other price (say you have a sale or something)?"*_


Great question!!!

We are not into taking advantage of people... so... you get a dollar-for-dollar upgrade path based on the sale price of LASS... not the MSRP. So... if we were to have a sale this fall for less than it is now... you would enjoy the same savings.

We would like people to see this as a great way to "buy into" LASS... not get penalized for it.

This is the first time we are doing a downloadable product, so we are only announcing it here for now (VI is sort of like home for us -- we hope people will be more forgiving if we have some growing pains :D ).

With the release of AA and now LASS Lite and FC, I've had little time to do demos, but I will be posting new demos/tutrials for LASS Lite and FC in the coming days.

Thanks for all of you who have been so incredibly patient!!!!

Cheers,


Andrew K


----------



## wst3 (Jul 22, 2010)

congrats on the release... I'm still saving my pennies, but it won't be long now!!!


----------



## autopilot (Jul 22, 2010)

Done , done and done!


----------



## dannthr (Jul 22, 2010)

Congratulations, Andrew, on expanding your market and reaching more people with your fabulous product!

As a full LASS user, I'm definitely looking forward to additions and sequels as they come.


Cheers,


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 22, 2010)

Congrats Andrew. If you don't have the full LASS lib this is almost a no-brainer. LASS has the most exquisite, detailed string samples to my ears. The short articulations in particular are unmatched.


----------



## timkiel (Jul 23, 2010)

Can anyone let me know their experience of LASS lite and the auto arranger - does it work well or make the mix sound overly "full"? - which of course it should do without the divisi sections, but I'd like to get a feel for how full and whether auto arranger only really works with the full version of LASS.

TIA

Tim


----------



## Thonex (Jul 23, 2010)

timkiel @ Fri Jul 23 said:


> Can anyone let me know their experience of LASS lite and the auto arranger - does it work well or make the mix sound overly "full"? - which of course it should do without the divisi sections, but I'd like to get a feel for how full and whether auto arranger only really works with the full version of LASS.
> 
> TIA
> 
> Tim



Hi Tim,

I can answer that for you.

The Auto Arranger doesn't "just" do auto divisi... it also does Polyphonic Legato. So... you could set up the AA to have Vlns I in the first voice, Vlns II in the second voice and Violas in the 3rd voice. That way, when you play chords with your right hand, you are getting (depending on your preset) the different sections playing their role on each voice. 

This is also a huge time saver... and inspiring way to write... as opposed to having 3 note chords being played by the same patch all the time.

I hope this helps.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## timkiel (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi Andrew - shouldn't you be sleeping by now 

No that makes perfect sense - sounds too tempting for words.....


----------



## Dan Selby (Jul 23, 2010)

Tim,

You can use Lass AA across the sections so you can set it up so that, for example, if you played a bass note in the left hand and a root position triad in the right, the bass note could be played by the basses and cellos in octaves, the violas playing the 3rd an octave below where you voice it, and the 1st and 2nd violins playing as voiced. Or an octave higòô   Ý‚1ô   Ý‚2ô   Ý‚3ô   Ý‚4ô   Ý‚5ô   Ý‚6ô   Ý‚7ô   Ý‚8ô   Ý‚9ô   Ý‚:ô   Ý‚;ô   Ý‚<ô   Ý‚=ô   Ý‚>ô   Ý‚?ô   Ý‚@ô   Ý‚Aô   Ý‚Bô


----------



## wesbender (Jul 23, 2010)

Thonex @ Fri Jul 23 said:


> everything seems to be running smoothly except for 1 person who said they got the email notification with the HTML coding visible. This was from a .php generated email. But no one else has mentioned it and we tested it on a ton of different email clients... so hopefully this was just a freak thing.
> 
> Hey.... it's passed midnight... it's my Birthday... wheeee :D ... getting old... :cry:
> 
> ...



I got the same thing with the visible HTML in my FC/Lite emails. Wasn't a big deal, but just letting you know it wasn't a one-off.

Also, amazing work with these libraries. I need sleep as well, but tomorrow should be fun. Nothing quite as exciting as a new string library.


----------



## damstraversaz (Jul 23, 2010)

same here with the visible HTMl in fc and lite emails. but that 's not a problem, the user can perfectly read it, so I don"t think that's a big issue. 
good Night and An Happy birthday !!
damien


----------



## timkiel (Jul 23, 2010)

Well I succumbed and ordered !

Anyone know do you get two emails with download links - the link I've been sent is only 13MB - which seems to be missing all the sample data

TIA

Tim


----------



## timkiel (Jul 23, 2010)

Scratch that - I was being thick - found the links - thanks chaps!


----------



## autopilot (Jul 23, 2010)

I know a lot of you guys got LASS a while ago, but I just want to say HOLY F**KING DUCKSH*T !!!

III LOOOOVE THESE STRINGS!!!!!!!!! 

Full version is definitely coming soon - think I just got the gig to pay for them as well


----------



## autopilot (Jul 23, 2010)

And happy Birthday Andrew!!! Have a sleep in!


----------



## JKOL (Jul 23, 2010)

Happy birthday!

I'm downloading LASS Lite now. :D


----------



## EthanStoller (Jul 23, 2010)

autopilot @ Fri Jul 23 said:


> I know a lot of you guys got LASS a while ago, but I just want to say HOLY F**KING DUCKSH*T !!!
> 
> III LOOOOVE THESE STRINGS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Full version is definitely coming soon - think I just got the gig to pay for them as well



Ditto, ditto, ditto. Longtime Audiobro admirer, very happy new customer here. Thanks for all the hard work!


----------



## nikolas (Jul 23, 2010)

Just want to bump this thread (not that it needs any) to say congrats to Andrew. Hope for more to come!

Another HUGE fan of LASS (honestly I'm trying to figure out ways to use strings more in whatever I HAVE to write, even if it is electronic pieces! :D)


----------



## C.Septimus (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi Andrew,
Perhaps this has already been covered somewhere else re. the LASS first chair players, but do you have any plans to add harmonics and sordino patches to them? That seems to be a rather large hole in the solo string library world - and one that really needs filling! Other than VSL (and you must use their VI player which I've read is a CPU hog) there seems to be - no pun intended - virtually nothing out there.


----------



## Thonex (Jul 23, 2010)

C.Septimus @ Fri Jul 23 said:


> Hi Andrew,
> Perhaps this has already been covered somewhere else re. the LASS first chair players, but do you have any plans to add harmonics and sordino patches to them? That seems to be a rather large hole in the solo string library world - and one that really needs filling! Other than VSL (and you must use their VI player which I've read is a CPU hog) there seems to be - no pun intended - virtually nothing out there.



Hi CS,

Yeah... that might be something I'd do. I agree... it wold be a nice thing to cover.

First I need to finish those Soriino Legatos!! :lol: 

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Thonex (Jul 23, 2010)

EthanStoller @ Fri Jul 23 said:


> autopilot @ Fri Jul 23 said:
> 
> 
> > I know a lot of you guys got LASS a while ago, but I just want to say HOLY F**KING DUCKSH*T !!!
> ...



Thanks guys!!!

It's surreal... this is my first download-able product.. It's great to go to sleep for a few hours and wake up to posts like these by people who have already downloaded and installed the library within a few minutes/hours!!!

@Nikolas and the others.. thanks for the kind words!!

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jul 23, 2010)

> VSL (and you must use their VI player which I've read is a CPU hog)



Not true. 

Whoever told you that is clearly wrong. I probably have 100 Vienna Instruments open on one slave alone - and in most cases they are loaded with multiple articulations. It's a great player, getting better with time. 

OK, sorry for the OT. Now back to the normally scheduled programming. 

.


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 23, 2010)

One of the things I really appreciate about LASS is how fast it loads and how little it impacts my CPU usage. I have found a new respect for it after Jon Loving came out with his Sibelius set. It's a terrific, flexible library that sounds amazing in Sibelius. It's really nice to have what you're hearing in your head be realized in your electronic compositions. 

Happy Birthday Andrew and best wishes on the success of LASS lite.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jul 23, 2010)

I just updated my LASS template to a version that uses the keyswitched banks, divisis on every section. Even with 20 tracks of keyswitched LASS, my system is running fine.

Great sound, and very usable on a decent system without needing crazy ram or drives.


----------



## bsound76 (Jul 23, 2010)

I am loving LASS lite. The Auto Arranger is way more impressive than I realized. I will be using that one quite a bit.

Nice job on the multis, too- just the sort of stuff I would have built myself. It's pretty crazy, but LASS is the first library I've used that is ready for use right away- I can't really improve on it in Kontakt (except to turn off the eq, and turn on the AMG sus+leg)


But, and not to be a downer-

One of the ensemble patches that is available in the full version "glissando fx" was not included in Lite.
If that's how it is for Lite, then OK- but if not including the "glissando FX" was an oversight, then I wouldn't mind having that patch.


Either way, this library is re-defining the playability and realism of sample libraries. Pretty kick-ass so far for me.


----------



## Thonex (Jul 23, 2010)

bsound76 @ Fri Jul 23 said:


> I am loving LASS lite. The Auto Arranger is way more impressive than I realized. I will be using that one quite a bit.
> 
> Nice job on the multis, too- just the sort of stuff I would have built myself. It's pretty crazy, but LASS is the first library I've used that is ready for use right away- I can't really improve on it in Kontakt (except to turn off the eq, and turn on the AMG sus+leg)
> 
> ...



Hi bsound76,

Thanks for the kind words. I'm thrilled you're enjoying LASS!!

Regarding the Gliss FX patches. The reason it's not included with Lite version is those patches were made using exclusively the divisi ensembles. That's why it sounds so good for that kind of thing. When I get a moment, I'll try to put together a "full mix only" version... but alas I don't think it wound sound as great. But maybe it's one of those things where I can try when I have a moment and upload if it works.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## bsound76 (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks Andrew. Yeah, if you get a chance to make a full mix version of the gliss fx, then I'd love to check it out. But, no hurry.


----------



## Ryan Scully (Jul 23, 2010)

Fantastic libraries Andrew! I just purchased the Lite & FC bundle a few hours ago and can hardly keep myself off of them! I've heard examples and excerpts for LASS for more than a year and am totally stoked that I have it's fundamental concepts and tones at my disposal now......


P.S. - you are by far the most amicable developer I've seen to date...Keep it up!!



Ryan o-[][]-o


----------



## PasiP (Jul 25, 2010)

Polarity @ 24.7.2010 said:


> What's the dead line for the introductory price?
> just to know. I'm on vacation, so can't download it now...
> thanks



Seconded. I've been waiting for this release a long time and now it's available when I'm on vacation..hehe

I hope the introductory price will still be available on 7th of August cause that's the day when I'm back home.


----------



## Thonex (Jul 25, 2010)

PasiP @ Sun Jul 25 said:


> Polarity @ 24.7.2010 said:
> 
> 
> > What's the dead line for the introductory price?
> ...



Thanks guys for your support!!

We'll be keeping the introductory price well into mid August... and we'll post a "head's up" on the forums when it will go up.

Worst case scenario, you can always purchase LASS or LASS Lit... and if the links expire for you,.. we'll happily re-issue fresh links.

I hope this helps.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Thonex (Jul 25, 2010)

Pochflyboy @ Sun Jul 25 said:


> I wanted to note that LASS Lite does not work with kontakt 3.5 like LASS full does. It works only on kontakt 4 and kontakt player 4.
> 
> Thanks,
> Joe



Thanks Joe, 

Thanks for reminding me. o-[][]-o 

I will add this to the original post... and that it work on K4 Player that is a free download from NI.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Polarity (Jul 25, 2010)

Thonex @ Sun 25 Jul said:


> Thanks guys for your support!!
> 
> We'll be keeping the introductory price well into mid August... and we'll post a "head's up" on the forums when it will go up.
> 
> ...



It does. 
Thanks to you! 
I should come back home for a couple of days before mid august for some affairs to check, so I think I'll not have big have problems.


----------



## Thonex (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Just so you know, a few people have asked about taxes on downloads. There are no taxes on downloads... and there is no need to fill out a Teleproduction tax credit form if you are purchasing a download within California.

Also, I want to thank all of you for your kind emails!!

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## musicpete (Jul 26, 2010)

I also have questions: 

1) If I purchased one or both new libraries now and decided to upgrade to full LASS later, how would that happen? I can not find a link for the upgrades in your online shop.

2) Seeing that Lite and FC are download libraries, what will I get when upgrading? A download with the samples and instruments to complete LASS? A full download of LASS? The regular DVD set and box?

Good luck with the new products!


----------



## Thonex (Jul 26, 2010)

musicpete @ Mon Jul 26 said:


> I also have questions:
> 
> 1) If I purchased one or both new libraries now and decided to upgrade to full LASS later, how would that happen? I can not find a link for the upgrades in your online shop.
> 
> ...



Hi Musicpete,

Good questions!!

1) Heh... my wife asked me the same thing... LOL. We'll be posting upgrade path store options soon. But most likely, we will have some kind of PayPal Money Request system based on how much you have already purchased towards the full version. 

2) Once you upgrade, you would be shipped the full version (with the DVDs) and it would simply replace your old version.

I hope this helps.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Thonex (Jul 28, 2010)

FrozeN @ Tue Jul 27 said:


> Thonex @ Tue 27 Jul said:
> 
> 
> > 2) Once you upgrade, you would be shipped the full version (with the DVDs) and it would simply replace your old version.
> ...



Hi Frankie,

When you upgrade, the new serials will be replacing the old ones... but the old NCW compressed files will still work so long as you don't erase the library. Currently, we're keeping the full Library in uncompressed format because there are too many studios that are still using older G5 non-Intel Macs for whom K4.1 (that uses the new NCW) would be unusable.

So, I'd say, install the whole complete library and just load the patches you want.

I hope this helps.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## dogforester (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey Andrew, will there be some Lass lite audio demos ?


----------



## Thonex (Jul 28, 2010)

dogforester @ Wed Jul 28 said:


> Hey Andrew, will there be some Lass lite audio demos ?



Hi there,

Yes there will... although I'll be out of town for a week starting tomorrow morning... but I'll be checking email and tech support (and we have our regular tech support guys also) but I won't be able to post more examples until my return in about a week.

But definitely... there will be more... as well as FC demos.

In there meantime, here is a A.R.T tutorial/demo done with LASS Lite:

http://audiobro.com/video/ART_Odd_Meter_Tutor.mov

Regarding this demo... for reverb, in my setup I run Altiverb (Todd AO) and a smidgen of Lexicon.

I hope this helps.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## PasiP (Aug 6, 2010)

Getting ready to purchase LASS Lite (maybe FC too) and it made me think that when LASS 2 comes out will there be a LASS 2 Lite version too?


----------



## EnTaroAdun (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi

LASS Lite is really a good offer, but are there any plans of releasing the sections A/B/C as standalone products (or at least one of the three)?

That way, you could also serve the people, who just need a "chamber-ensemble".


----------



## Thonex (Aug 8, 2010)

PasiP @ Fri Aug 06 said:


> Getting ready to purchase LASS Lite (maybe FC too) and it made me think that when LASS 2 comes out will there be a LASS 2 Lite version too?



Hi PasiP,

LASS 2 will be a different concept than the original LASS. It will also be much less expensive... so there probably won't be a need for a "Lite" version of LASS 2. 

I hope this helps.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Thonex (Aug 8, 2010)

EnTaroAdun @ Fri Aug 06 said:


> Hi
> 
> LASS Lite is really a good offer, but are there any plans of releasing the sections A/B/C as standalone products (or at least one of the three)?
> 
> That way, you could also serve the people, who just need a "chamber-ensemble".



Hi EnTaroAdun,

Currently, there are no plans to release the A,B, and Cs separately. However, every $ you pay into the Lite or First Chair version of LASS can be applied to the purchase price of LASS (full).

I hope this helps.

Let me know if you have any more questions or if we can be of more help.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## drumman (Aug 8, 2010)

Thonex @ Sun Aug 08 said:


> PasiP @ Fri Aug 06 said:
> 
> 
> > Getting ready to purchase LASS Lite (maybe FC too) and it made me think that when LASS 2 comes out will there be a LASS 2 Lite version too?
> ...



I'm interested in some nice solo strings (so would like to hear more demos like markblasco's http://podcastthemes.com/audio/markblas ... 100808.mp3 in Sample Talk).

But should I wait until Lass 2 comes out, it being less expensive? Will it have First Chair? Sorry if I missed the answer somewhere else.


----------



## Elektroakoustika (Aug 11, 2010)

Thonex @ Tue Aug 10 said:


> LASS 2 will not have solo or first chair strings. It will have divisi strings, but nothing remotely solo. Also, LASS 2 is a different product than LASS 1. There will be no overlap. So, if you are considering LASS Lite, First Chair or other, there is no point in waiting for LASS 2 since LASS 2 will be a different beast altogether.



Now you've got me curious Andrew. What are you guys brewing up over at audiobro? You don't happen to want to share any details do you? Timeframes?

I'll buy you a drink..... :wink:

-ea


----------



## noiseboyuk (Aug 11, 2010)

Elektroakoustika @ Wed Aug 11 said:


> Thonex @ Tue Aug 10 said:
> 
> 
> > Now you've got me curious Andrew. What are you guys brewing up over at audiobro? You don't happen to want to share any details do you? Timeframes?
> ...



Definitely my fantasy LASS 2 is playable / recorded-and-tempo-locked runs...


----------



## PasiP (Aug 12, 2010)

Is it safe to say that you will have the introductory price still on 20th of August?


----------



## Thonex (Aug 12, 2010)

PasiP @ Thu Aug 12 said:


> Is it safe to say that you will have the introductory price still on 20th of August?



Yes. :D


----------



## PasiP (Aug 12, 2010)

Good. I'll make my purchase then. :D


----------



## Justus (Aug 13, 2010)

Me too, but first I'll be listening to the new demos... 0oD


----------



## noiseboyuk (Aug 14, 2010)

Justus @ Fri Aug 13 said:


> Me too, but first I'll be listening to the new demos... 0oD



Apart from the unusual meter video, are there any official or unofficial LASS Lite demos as yet? Anyone fancy sharing? Or for that matter, any feedback from new users with LASS Lite?


----------



## bsound76 (Aug 14, 2010)

I, for one, have not regretted my purchase of Lite and FC for one second.


----------



## jlb (Aug 15, 2010)

me neither

jlb


----------



## Justus (Aug 20, 2010)

Thonex @ Thu Aug 12 said:


> PasiP @ Thu Aug 12 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it safe to say that you will have the introductory price still on 20th of August?
> ...




Andrew, could you give as a hint, when the intoductory sale will end?
Don't want to miss it...
Thanks!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Aug 21, 2010)

Justus @ Fri Aug 20 said:


> Andrew, could you give as a hint, when the intoductory sale will end?
> Don't want to miss it...
> Thanks!



+1 - thanks!

As I'm semi-permanently deliberating about Lass Lite vs Full Lass, its struck me that having LASS Lite AND Full Lass is an advantage. LASS Lite will sit beautifully on the laptop, taking up very little space. Also, all the patches use less RAM (because of the lossless compression), so it is perfect for everyday / template useage. Think that might be worth the $50 differnce in cost when upgrading...


----------



## PasiP (Aug 21, 2010)

At first I was thinking of getting only LASS Lite but now I'm saving for the Lite & FC bundle and sure hope the introductory price will still be on at the start of September.


----------



## no3no4 (Aug 25, 2010)

Great price,Considering it


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 25, 2010)

PasiP @ Sat Aug 21 said:


> At first I was thinking of getting only LASS Lite but now I'm saving for the Lite & FC bundle and sure hope the introductory price will still be on at the start of September.



I think the first chairs are a big part of what makes LASS special.


----------



## jlb (Aug 25, 2010)

I agree I'm glad I bought the FC

jlb


----------



## damstraversaz (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm agree. I was thinking to bought just Lass lite, but finaly chose the bundle. the quality of Lass lite is what I'm waiting for, but the FC ....Wouah, that's an amazing soundset, I use it more and more .


----------



## Thonex (Aug 26, 2010)

damstraversaz @ Thu Aug 26 said:


> ...the FC ....Wouah, that's an amazing soundset, I use it more and more .




Thanks for the kind words damstraversaz.

Yeah...the first chairs not only perform great and sound great as-is, but they also layer very well with any other library because the vibrato is not "over-the-top" and therefor doesn't distract from the other sounds.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Justus (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi Andrew,
any infos on the introductory sale end and new audio demos featuring LASS Lite?


----------



## rabiang (Aug 27, 2010)

i just bought lass FC. looks very nice. only 16-bit though.

about vibrato: there is no layers with different vibrato inside a patch, right?

can you give some hints as to what patches have more or less vibrato?

its unusual for me to not have any volume control on velocity, must always go to cc 7. guess i will get used to it.

btw, the intro offer is still running.


----------



## Thonex (Aug 27, 2010)

rabiang @ Fri Aug 27 said:


> i just bought lass FC. looks very nice. only 16-bit though.
> 
> about vibrato: there is no layers with different vibrato inside a patch, right?
> 
> ...



Hi Rabiang,

Thanks for your support!!!

Ok... A few things.



> about vibrato: there is no layers with different vibrato inside a patch, right?



This is not correct. All the Esp patches (Espressivo) have varying amounts of vibrato commensurate to the dynamic at which it is played. When violinists play _*fff molto vibrato*_, the vibrato is much more pronounced than say *ppp con molto vibrato*. This is a natural occurrence with all string players and LASS functions the same way. To hear this, you must use the Mod wheel (CC1). CC1 changes the dynamics of the note (think of it as bow pressure) and in turn, the higher the CC1, the more vibrato. 



> its unusual for me to not have any volume control on velocity, must always go to cc 7. guess i will get used to it.



With LASS, you control volume with CC1 (mod-wheel) on all sustain patches and velocity on all short articulation patches. This gives a you much more control of the dynamics in phrases. So, in the middle of a sustained note, you can ride CC1 and do crescendos and diminuendos in real-time.

If you're not accustomed to using the mod-wheel to control dynamics, there will be a small learning curve, but the payoff will be huge with regards to expressive phrasing.

I hope this helps.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Thonex (Aug 27, 2010)

Justus @ Fri Aug 27 said:


> Hi Andrew,
> any infos on the introductory sale end and new audio demos featuring LASS Lite?



Hi Justus,

We're not sure when the sale will end. There's a really positive reaction so I think we'll be keeping on for a while.

We'll be putting up more demos. There's just a lot of stuff going on behind the scenes :wink: 

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## rabiang (Aug 27, 2010)

Ok, that sounds great! Looking forward to trying it out more.


----------



## Justus (Aug 28, 2010)

Thonex @ Sat Aug 28 said:


> There's just a lot of stuff going on behind the scenes :wink:



No doubt! Thanks Andrew!


----------



## drumman (Aug 28, 2010)

Justus @ Sat Aug 28 said:


> Thonex @ Sat Aug 28 said:
> 
> 
> > There's just a lot of stuff going on behind the scenes :wink:
> ...



Indeed, no doubt! I'm a hold-out, though, for the first chair stuff. Would like to hear solo demos and various levels of vibrato on the instruments. I know vibrato is not their main purpose, but would like to hear what level of expression/vibrato they can do if needed.

Great stuff you do, Andrew. Just itching to hear it. Trying to decide where to spend my big bucks.

Thanks.


----------



## PasiP (Sep 6, 2010)

Just purchased LASS Lite & FC bundle. Downloading right now and can't wait to get my hands on it..hehe


----------



## mixolydian (Sep 6, 2010)

Pasi, don't forget to hit the record button to share some notes with your fellow wannabe LASS lite owners.


----------



## PasiP (Sep 6, 2010)

mixolydian @ 7.9.2010 said:


> Pasi, don't forget to hit the record button to share some notes with your fellow wannabe LASS lite owners.



I will try to do that. I'm just a beginner so I need to compose a good demo first..hehe


----------



## bryla (Sep 7, 2010)

Is $349 for FC with or without the introductory discount?


----------



## mixolydian (Sep 7, 2010)

PasiP @ Mon Sep 06 said:


> mixolydian @ 7.9.2010 said:
> 
> 
> > Pasi, don't forget to hit the record button to share some notes with your fellow wannabe LASS lite owners.
> ...


No, you don't have to, few notes will help a lot.  But far important is you have fun with it.


----------



## stevenson-again (Sep 10, 2010)

hey guy,

try blending the symphobia strings with LASS - especially the cellos and basses....and the violins....and probably the violas as well. just tuck symphobia in behind not too dominant. really really lush sound, but its even better when it is in context and the LASS legatos are doing thier thing.

also, lass can sound really warm with some attenuation of some of the freq bands. try taking out some high mid up around 7-9k, lifting the top circa 10.5k and just dipping a little lo-mid around the cellos below middle c (i think its a touch boomy there). without aymphobia gives a really nice chambery sound, but with and you have epic hollywood strings kind of sound.

also play around with the high strings c5-6 and blending them with symphobia. same thing...LASS gives you direction and expression and symphobia gives you body. they really work extremely well together.

if you are on logic, another tip if you are getting going....if you use the strings as a section (V1, V2, etc etc) then you can have one object driving the CC1 - you don't have to have on every instrument. saves you lots of time. just create a string expression track and feed the CC1 into each of the LASS tracks.

but welcome to the LASS club. just a fantastic and incredibly expressive library.


----------



## Thonex (Sep 10, 2010)

noiseboyuk @ Fri Sep 10 said:


> Finally got my LASS Lite today... apart from anything else, the product came out of the thread I started so it seemed rather rude not to!
> 
> So, first impressions from a newbie. Overall extremely positive. I love the tone, which is a marked but welcome contrast from what I have (mainly Symphobia for strings, with some occasional EWQL SO and very basic VSL Appassionata). Even in the Lite form, it is a little more intimate and present than all those, which is what I was hoping for... I've got plenty of massive already (don't get me wrong, it sounds extremely full, just not as vast).
> 
> ...



Thanks for the kind words Guy!!



> The only thing I'm not really getting on with yet is the Auto Arranger. Using the legato multi, I can't seem to make this consistent while playing little chords or phrases... some notes drop off, others double up and so on. I tried switching the AA settings around about but didn't improve anything. I'm sure it's something I'm doing wrong!



The main thing to get AA to play nicely is not overlap notes (VSL legato style) when playing internal lines on chords. Lift your finger (while the pedal is down) and then play the next note. It's super easy... just a little counter-intuitive (for pianists) for the first few minutes.

Using the Sustain Pedal in AA (notive how the notes don't overlap with the voice leading)
http://audiobro.com/video/AA_Sus_Pedal.mov

Basic Overview
http://audiobro.com/video/AA_Basic_Overview.mov

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 10, 2010)

Rohan, thanks for the tips. I've had a very brief play now with LASS and Symphobia while updating my template, and heaps of potential there. Out of interest, do you use the basic ensemble sus for layering with symphobia, or use the auto arranger and legatos?

Thanks too Andrew. I watched the video and it looks easy enough.... not sure where I'm going wrong, really! I guess with LASS Lite I'm kinda hoping it could separate 4-notes into v1, v2, va and c (say), but even using the pedal it seems to work differently and I can't seem to figure it out... I'll keep experimenting and watching the videos!

Incidentally, I'm so loving the range of these instruments, especially the pps.... it's great to belt something out and be able to bring it right down to something really delicate at the end, and not hear the joins. Terrific.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 11, 2010)

stevenson-again @ Sat Sep 11 said:


> my work flow tends to be to do a short score with symphobia, and then extract the lines into LASS ensemble. once you get to grips with auto arranger, you might be able to just use a single track, but at this stage i use LASS as if it were a real band. when i record real strings, i ALSO use symphobia blended in to give the live strings a bit more body and punch - just not everywhere. i have found that when using symphobia behind LASS in this way it really just the bass and sometimes the top that you get most benefit from. you have to be judicious. the more of the original sketch you leave in doubling LASS, the lower the volume should be otherwise it is too thick and wodgy.
> 
> the other beauty is that if you do your CC1s with symphobia DYN patch you can just copy the cc1s to LASS and they work - albeit they generally need to be slightly higher. but it makes for a really quick and easy work flow.



Great tips, thank you. I'd already found the cc1s seem to work pretty well across both. As a rough-and-ready hack (and if my RAM is tight), I found just clearing the top line for violins 1 helps a good deal. Oh boy I can't wait to finally go 64 bit... perhaps next year if Merging EVER get round to dragging Pyramix into this decade (JUST 64 BIT COMPATIBILITY WILL DO!!!!). I've got a lot of LASS streaming from my laptop in the meantime via VE Pro, and it seems to work well but... sheesh, I'm gonna be pushing it! I've got Broadway Big Band arriving this week as well, gulp. I'm hoping I can sneak in a trumpet and a bone into my orchestral template if it blends enough.

Forgot to say that I ADORE the LASS trills - it's a revelation fixing the key and being able to play polyphonic on the fly. So simple but genius!

EDIT - just re-read and I explained that badly... what I was trying was copying a symphobia line to the LASS full ensemble sustain, then removing the top line of that part and routing it to the first violins legato. It's a RAM-bodge, but I think it makes quite a difference to Symphobia on its own.


----------



## Polarity (Sep 14, 2010)

I finally bought LASS Lite a couple of days ago (I got back home just on saturday).
For now I can simply say it has a wonderful sound. 

I love the spiccatos articulations, and with the ART function you can do astounding rhythms. 
Have to play yet with the Arranger.

Thanx :D


----------



## mixolydian (Sep 14, 2010)

Polarity @ Tue Sep 14 said:


> Have to play yet with the Arranger.


Hit record and share what you got.


----------



## lulgje (Sep 24, 2010)

The more I hear HS and DVZ string library demos the more I enjoy LASS.
Even though in the beginning I had my reservations in anticipation of the HS release I am absolutely impressed with what Andrew has achieved with LASS.

And now with these extra options to access LASS this would really be the 'no brainer' buy.

Again, thanks Andrew !


----------



## Polarity (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm loving this library me too!
I'm remixing/rearranging my tracks substituting the old strings sounds where I needed to do... and composing also some new tracks of course starting directly with LASS.
I'll link some of them soon.

The topics on this forum where some gave their advices and tricks about how to reverberate LASS and integrate it with EWQLSO (for example) now, finally, become very very useful.


----------



## markblasco (Sep 30, 2010)

I used LASS FC violin for a score to a short student film. It's used in the opening title (0:50) and end credits (7:50). I just threw the whole thing together pretty quickly over the course of a few hours, and the violin is just one take with the mod wheel. I think it came out pretty good!

http://vimeo.com/15175341


----------



## Polarity (Oct 20, 2010)

For those curious about hearing LASS Lite in action and compare with LASS Full
I've posted some tracks in this topic in the Composition Review section of the forum

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=242033

In these tracks I used a lot the ART function, but never the Auto Arranger, sorry... 
till now I didn't needed it or get used to it yet.

Hope you will enjoy listening


----------



## mixolydian (Oct 20, 2010)

Finally some tracks with lite. Thanks for sharing.


----------

